# The First Fiddleheads!



## Loprraine (May 20, 2008)

Back at my Mom's in Quebec, we'd pick them outselves.  Here, I have to rely on the grocery stores.  I bought the first ones of the season on Sunday.  Steamed with a bit of butter, S&P, they were fabulous.  Does anyone else cook them?


----------



## GB (May 20, 2008)

I had them for the first time on Mothers day. I loved them.


----------



## babetoo (May 20, 2008)

please don't laugh and tell me what they are, ferns?

thanks
babe


----------



## QSis (May 20, 2008)

Yes, they are ferns, babe. Check this out Google Image Result for http://farm1.static.flickr.com/208/513981072_a38749e410.jpg

My mother loves them and I usually buy her a bag for Mother's Day, but I forgot this year! Darn!

Lee


----------



## kadesma (May 20, 2008)

I've heard about them several times here, so now i'm going to go and bug my produce guy to get me some...So, if and when I get some, I steam them and then serve with some butter,salt and pepper?


kadesma


----------



## VeraBlue (May 20, 2008)

Better get them, fast, too....They'll be gone before you know it.

They are wonderful tossed with rigatoni, olive oil, pignoli nuts, dried cranberries and topped with toasted breadcrumbs.


----------



## Loprraine (May 21, 2008)

I only get them for about 2-3 weeks.  The pasta sounds great, thanks.  I also like them lightly sauteed in butter.  Or tossed with a bit of sauteed onion and bacon and a bit of cider vinegar.  Or blanched and used in salads.  

Welcome to the World of Fiddleheads, GB!


----------



## GB (May 21, 2008)

Yes I am hooked


----------



## quicksilver (May 21, 2008)

*     Years ago, while in St. Thomas, we ate in a restaurant in the middle of the dense jungle called "The Fiddlehead Inn". It was January at the time and don't remember seeing them on the menu. But now I see they are not native to this region. So I don't know why the name, unless owners were from your neck of the woods.*
*Interesting QSis.*


----------



## middie (May 21, 2008)

Never seen or even heard of them.


----------



## Loprraine (May 21, 2008)

I'd send you some, Middie, but I ate them all!  

You do have to be careful picking them.  There is another fern that looks similar, but is quite fuzzy, and not edible.  I picked 2 buckets of them once.


----------

